# Accutron Dial Markers



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

I bought this nice asymmetric Accutron last fall:



















I bought it from a guy who I have deal with in the past. One of the most thoughtful bright watch guys that I know - VERY fussy. His watches are all as perfect as the condition he got them in would allow. This one is from 1965, according to the M5 code on the back. Stainless steel case.

My question is about dial markers. The markers were listed at 18k white gold. The sellers thought that this was the case for a few reasons. First of all - from historic advertisements which show stainless steel cased Accutrons with 18k dial markers. Secondly - the colour and corrosion resistance - at that time metallurgy was not as advanced as now.

As well, I have heard this shape described as the "floppy football". Does this watch have a name or model number? Has anyone seen it in any advertisment?

Any thoughts about this?


----------



## Drum2000 (Apr 2, 2010)

Lovely watch. Sorry that I can't assist in your query.


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

I love the finish to the case front.

Mike


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

Hi Dave there have been a couple of those on the bay recently one in 18K solid white gold they have all been described as asymmetric Accutrons but not seen a particular name for that model, I think it unlikely they would put gold markers on a s/steel backed watch but this is only my opinion. Nice watch by the way I like the bezel finish on those.


----------



## Terry M. (Mar 26, 2011)

"Asymmetric" IS the name for this 214. At lea


----------



## Terry M. (Mar 26, 2011)

Oops. I hit some key that sent the thing when I'd just started typing it. I wish I could really type. As I was saying: "Asymmetric" *is* the name for this 214. At least it's what Accutron afficionados call it. It can be told apart from the "Floppy Football" by the lugs. Hold the watch with 12 o'clock at the top, 6 at the bottom. You'll see that the lug on the left is not the same as the one on the right, at either top or bottom. The Floppy Football is very similar in shape, but its lugs match each other. To my knowledge, this case came in stainless, polished or with an embossed finish like this one, and in a polished stainless with 14K "bat wing" insert in the protruding corners. They may have made it in gold, gold filled and/or gold electroplated but I've never actually seen one, so I'm not sure. This is one of the rarer Accutron cases, maybe rarer than a 214 bowtie. That one often gets mixed up also, with a similar case with a curved sort of design at the lugs. The true bowtie has one side apparently crossing over the other side. I have a 1960 Asymmetric (rarer than hen's teeth) with the gold inserts (even rarer). I'm looking for a dial, mine (the 214 "coin" dial in silver, they also made them in a gold color) has some issues, and this watch more than deserves restoration. If anyone has one, please let me know, tmacar at gmail. If I can figure out how, I'll post pics of the watch and of the dial itself. OK, I can't figure it out. Can someone tell me how to post pics that I have saved in my computer? I can only find a way to post pics that are online somewhere and have a URL. Bulova did make some Accutrons in white gold, so this watch could be gold. Tell me EXACTLY what's on the back of the watch, and I'll tell you the year it was made, whether it was made in the US (on Long Island, actually) or in Switzerland, and what the case is made of.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=13637


----------



## Justin28 (Mar 27, 2012)

That is a really lovely watch.


----------



## willyinmd (Apr 22, 2012)

Great Topic & thats a nice looking Accutron. I had a soild 18k Large cased Accutron not too long ago. The Markers Badge logo & name logo were soild 18k also. I have repaired a few 218 models this year & what I took note of with the markers is that with the dials. On the back of the dial with my 18k watch the markers were applyed with 2 small drilled holes & glued, with others not being soild gold or high end Accutrons is there are 2 small holes drilled for each marker but on the back of the dial the small posts of the markers that come though the back side have a small spot weld to hold them in place and not being glued. Plus you can tell the differance just by looking. Like yours having a beatiful shine.


----------



## willyinmd (Apr 22, 2012)

willyinmd said:


> Great Topic & thats a nice looking Accutron. I had a soild 18k Large cased Accutron not too long ago. The Markers Badge logo & name logo were soild 18k also. I have repaired a few 218 models this year & what I took note of with the markers is that with the dials. On the back of the dial with my 18k watch the markers were applyed with 2 small drilled holes & glued, with others not being soild gold or high end Accutrons is there are 2 small holes drilled for each marker but on the back of the dial the small posts of the markers that come though the back side have a small spot weld to hold them in place and not being glued. Plus you can tell the differance just by looking. Like yours having a beatiful shine.


 I think your watch was produced in soild white and yellow gold also. With gold prices back then Bulova may have done many of there dial markers & logos in soild gold. Reflecting light is what its all about.


----------



## jonnielse (May 4, 2012)

Hi

Here is my Spaceview version:


----------

